# Bug ID



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

This is likely not an exotic one. Have found these at a few places. Are they are indicator of moisture issues?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does it curl up when you touch it?


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Does it curl up when you touch it?


no - but it seem to freeze when I get close to it - sorry its already flushed away


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Try here; r/whatsthisbug


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Terrestrial isopod


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sowbug


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Sowbug


Looks like a sowbug/pillbug they hang around moisture rich soil.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

A sowbug is a terrestrial isopod. They require a humid environment and feed on vegetable matter.
I doubt they make good pets.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

finisher65 said:


> Terrestrial isopod


I thought you were joking, but, you're not.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Bugs fascinated me when I was a youngster, then reptiles, I read too much.


Nik333 said:


> I thought you were joking, but, you're not.


----------

